# went holy



## aurette

Here is the original text (a movie about cricket players)
I have no clue what "_he went holy_" means. Can I get some help with that?

_Bowled decent Ieft-arm Ieg breaks
before he went holy _

I would translate: _A servit cateva lovituri cu efect cu piciorul stang inainte de a ..._

But I have no idea what _went holy_ refers to. 

Thank you


----------



## jazyk

Cred că aici se pot traduce ca _se sanctifica_/a deveni sfânt. Verbul _go_ pot să fie folosit ca copulă dacă după el este un adjectif.


----------



## jazyk

Verbul _go _ca copulă pot fi utilizat şi în contexte ironice, aici pentru a indica că omul de care este vorba în text a început să se dedice unor subiecte religioase şi acum se consideră sfânt. Totul depinde de contextul general al textului.


----------



## aurette

Multumesc pentru informatii, Jazyk. M-am lamurit uitandu-ma la film, as traduce _s-a facut sfant_ pentru ca pastreaza o oarecare ironie. 
Nu stiam ca vorbesti romana asa bine. Parabens!


----------

